# CounterStrike



## d1try (Sep 20, 2005)

does mac support any counterstrike games?


----------



## HateEternal (Sep 20, 2005)

Nope


----------



## Damrod (Sep 20, 2005)

Has not, does not, and probably will not in the future


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 20, 2005)

counterstrike requires halflife.  in the 8 years since the first halflife, it has been one of the most stubborn games _not_ to come to the mac platform.  which also guarantees counterstrikes non-appearance.

it's one of a legal issue, apparently


----------



## d1try (Sep 21, 2005)

that sucks, it sounds like valve is just stubborn!


----------



## Damrod (Sep 21, 2005)

On the matter, you might find this thread/article interesting. It covers Half Life 2, and the possible port of the Havoc engine.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52443


----------



## Garulfo (Sep 22, 2005)

If you like this kind of game, you can always play to Enemy Territory. It's free, on Win, Mac, Linux... http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/


----------



## sinclair_tm (Sep 23, 2005)

no, no, no, and no.


----------



## d1try (Sep 30, 2005)

Garulfo said:
			
		

> If you like this kind of game, you can always play to Enemy Territory. It's free, on Win, Mac, Linux... http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/


can I play 1 player? with bots?


----------



## hypertron (Oct 14, 2005)

no its onlyy internet based; activison was making to be a return to castle wolfentien exspansion but they scrapped it realesed the internet part of the exspansion free. Sry-hypertron


----------



## Murdock (Oct 18, 2005)

It's a good little game ET, used to play it on the PC, gonna download it for the iBook and see how it runs 

For mac gaming you can't beet World of Warcraft or Warcraft 3... long live Blizzard


----------



## HoZ (Oct 18, 2005)

is the game a mod of RTCW or a standalone....


----------



## Murdock (Oct 18, 2005)

It's a stand alone, a quality freebie... I like to think of it as a gift from the game developers to us, the good-lookin gamers!

Ahh, I love my rose coloured glasses


----------



## HoZ (Oct 19, 2005)

haha.... thanks.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been praying for CS to come to Mac for years but the gaming Gods obviously hate me coz it just aint gonna happen. 

I've found Call of Duty / CoD United Offensive to be excellent alternatives. I've become much more addicted to CoD:UO than I ever did to CS.


----------



## kainjow (Dec 2, 2005)

Hehe Counter Strike: Source is sooo addictive. I've got over 400 hours logged playing it  such a fun game. I started off playing CoD, but CS:S is just so much more fun!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 3, 2005)

boy who draged this out of the closet?  i got introduced to the hl world throught friends at work that were into cs.  i never really got into it, but really enjoyed hl.  the dod came and they took off with that.  i was soo ready for hl2 and dod:s when it came out.  but becasue dod:s is way too demanding on their computers, they are now going to bf2.  in fact i got the demo installed and am going to try it out to see if i want to join them.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> I started off playing CoD, but CS:S is just so much more fun!



The physics in CS:S is what sets it apart IMO. Both the ragdol effect for dead bodies and world objects you can shoot around. So much fun shooting a barrel around, or shooting up a PC in the Office map 

From what I've heard, it's that very physics engine that is making its transition to Mac so impossible (or at least too hard for Valve to bother with)


----------



## Damrod (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank The Cheese said:
			
		

> From what I've heard, it's that very physics engine that is making its transition to Mac so impossible (or at least too hard for Valve to bother with)



From what I could gather, that is not true. The problem is: The code already exists for the Havoc-Engine to be ported to OS X, it's just that the developer firm wants too much money for any Mac publisher could bring up


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Damrod said:
			
		

> From what I could gather, that is not true. The problem is: The code already exists for the Havoc-Engine to be ported to OS X, it's just that the developer firm wants too much money for any Mac publisher could bring up




I didn't know that. I was just repeating what I have heard. 

I kind of hope you're wrong, because that is a disgraceful reason to hold back porting such an important game to the Mac.


----------



## HoZ (Dec 6, 2005)

beating the dead horse again, are we?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

HoZ said:
			
		

> beating the dead horse again, are we?



every time I get over it and move on, someone posts another message about it and I get angry all over again.


----------



## moloko23 (Dec 7, 2005)

Valve is just stubborn! And they aren't very nice to their costomers, there was a big scam with HL2 where if you bought the collectors edition which comes with the expansion pack for HL (when it would be released) and DOD (when it would be released). The whole joke was that if you didn't purchase your version dirrectly from the valve web site and bought it in a retailers store you don't get either. Eventhough you pay the same price if not more and the even on the packaging it says you would get the expansions. I bought my version from a retailer and was so disapointed I've decided to boycot all future Valve games. I just play my  old version of HL now, which has nothing to do with valve...It will never come out for Mac and I would even bet on that, so we can all give up the dream. If you wanna play valve games you'll need a PC. It is really enjoyable having a Mac and a "PC".


----------



## Viro (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I haven't played a Valve game since 2000, and it looks like it'll stay that way unless they make a port to the Mac.


----------



## moloko23 (Dec 7, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't played a Valve game since 2000, and it looks like it'll stay that way unless they make a port to the Mac.


ya I'm with you on that one and I'm sure thousands of other Mac users are too.


----------



## HoZ (Dec 7, 2005)

well, screw Valve....

ive got halo and AA

im happy...

what i should be bitching about is F.E.A.R

now that game is nice!


----------



## Damrod (Dec 7, 2005)

That game is insane. I never was so freakin' scared by a game before. Genious


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 7, 2005)

tell me about it.  i've played the demo twice, and was still scared the second time, even though i knew what was comeing.  i'm just to cheap to pay full boat for it, so i'm waiting to someone has it on sale for $25 or less.  as far as valve goes, the whole reason i have a desent win pc, or even one at all, is becasue of hl2.  I LOVE THAT GAME.  as far as dod:s goes, its still too buggy, and as i said before, all my buddies that were big dod fans don't like dod:s and are now playing bf2, or staying with old dod.  as far as your beef on the retail hl2 package, this is the first time i've heard of your problem, and i agree, that really bites.  but then thats why i got it online and not in a store, just to make sure that nothing like that could happen to me.  have you emailed valve and complained? and if so, what did they say?


----------



## HoZ (Dec 7, 2005)

another thing i feel like bitching about it Battlefront II!

why the hell dont we have it dammit!


----------

